# How to tell neos from ceramic mags



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I buy used cars sometimes and was wondering how to tell if the mags are ceramic or neos.I dont want cheat on accident!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Some pf the older neo/rare-earth magnets have glittery material where ceramic magnets don't.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Neo's will stop an analog wrist watch, ceramics won't. Dont' try it on a good watch though.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Neo magnets are usually plated, they will appear to be "chrome". Even if not plated Neodymium is a shiny silver colored metal and they will look like....metal.

Bonded mags, usually refered to a "polymer" mags, will appear as dlw mentioned, they will have a grainy appearance (like salt-n-pepper) as they are made by mixing neo particles with a binder then compressing the mixture to form a magnet. Not as strong as a full-blown neo, but still way stronger than ceramic. Not all polymers are the same, the strength is based mostly on the density of the polymer powder.

Ceramic mags will look almost slate-like in appearance, Flat surfaces with sharp edges. Cut sides will usually show saw marks. 

Ceramics will chip cleanly like a piece of slate where polymers and neos will "crumble" (for lack of a better word).

Lastly, polymer and neo magnets are conductive, meaning if you touched one mag with both ends of an audible continuity meter, you'd get a beep.

Hope that gives you some help


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes ,Thanks everybody


----------

